# Tiny raptors...



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Tiny Raptors: Y'all have been appropriately warned!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Are these imminent?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Are these imminent?


Don't look, they are already here!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Where? No pics means they don't exist.


----------

